# Reservation Question



## sun starved Gayle (Aug 15, 2014)

I reserved Labor Day week, Monday to Monday, 13 months out and now it looks like we will only be able to use part of it. Will Worldmark accept part of the week back at this late date? Will I be able to get points back if the unit is taken?

TIA


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 15, 2014)

sun starved Gayle said:


> I reserved Labor Day week, Monday to Monday, 13 months out and now it looks like we will only be able to use part of it. Will Worldmark accept part of the week back at this late date? Will I be able to get points back if the unit is taken?
> 
> TIA


If you booked at 13 months, the minimum stay is 7 days, either at a single resort or at multiple resorts as a grouped reservation. 

Your options are to cancel the entire reservation (you may need to wait 48 hours) and then rebook (though you'll likely lose the days to a waitlist or other random reservation).

OR you call a VPC and _maybe_ get them to book the unwanted days in a cheaper room (i.e., a studio) at that resort or another resort for less credits, essentially making this a grouped reservation. This will likely incur another housekeeping charge, and might not be worth the savings.

Or offer the unwanted days for use by friends or family.


----------



## LLW (Aug 15, 2014)

sun starved Gayle said:


> I reserved Labor Day week, Monday to Monday, 13 months out and now it looks like we will only be able to use part of it. Will Worldmark accept part of the week back at this late date? Will I be able to get points back if the unit is taken?
> 
> TIA



Since you booked 13 months out, you are already past the cancellation deadline of 30 days before. You may only cancel the entire reservation and call for an audit after the check-out date, to get points back for the days that were occupied for that unit type. (You cannot cancel a partial reservation past deadline unless you will change to using more credits.) You would not get points back for any units that might be booked then re-cancelled.

If you want to use part of the reservation, you will have to cancel the whole thing, wait the mandatory 48 hours, then book whatever days are still available at that point. 

Or you may keep all 7 days, advertise the unused days on wmowners.com, WM Reservations for Rent forum, for credits + any out-of-pocket fees for the reservation. Add the guest's name by calling the VPC. You will remain liable for any potential damages (although WM will take a $100 credit card deposit, that likely will cover only the minimum of damages). You may have to pay another cleaning fee.

Or offer the unused nights to friends or family.


----------

